# Shappell 3000 vs Frabil Refuge



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm looking at both, prices are about the same. I currently have a shappell2000 but want to upgrade this year. Any input on either would be much appreciated. I love my shappell 2000, just looking for a little bigger shanty this year after going hog wild last year with a vex, aqua view , mr buddy heater, ect etc etc. Come on ICE !!!!!!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

buckipicker is supposed to get his from gander this week sometime. i am sure he will chime in on this when he gets it out of the box. heard they are great shanties tho. good material and easy to set up. check out iceshanty,com for more info as this has been asked before.
good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive been loooking at both of these,I might get my first shanty,but its between a shanty and a vex.,whats your thought guys? i need help,also how much is that 3000?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i got my shanty first cause it was cheaper. but id go without my shanty before i went without my vex... depends on how much u fish and how long you are out in the cold and if you can even get a shanty to your sweet spots easily.. we have spot that it is a b**** to even get a shanty to in the early season... id vote for the vex if you can handle to cold...


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Lovinlife - no comment on those particular shanties, but in my experience the frabills are of better build quality than shappells. I've only been in one Shappell but it struck me as flimsy with cheap construction. My buddy who had it now has a frabill and it's much nicer.

Steelheadfever - that is a tough call. The vex will certainly help you catch more fish, but one day riding a bucket in 5F with 20mph winds will have you cursing that decision for sure, and probably heading back to the parking lot. I fished a whole season with a shanty and no flasher in '08/'09 and did ok... but after getting a 'bird flasher last season, I don't think I'd ever want to fish without one. Such a hard call. My advice, pick up some random odd jobs around and scratch up enough for both. Talk to bassmaster mark - perhaps he has some floor models or used models that are a deal - I bought my first shanty from him which was a used fishtrap pro and it still works out great.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Shappell over the Frabill. Frabill cabin style shanties have too many poles and are a pain to set up.....Mark


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

id get the flasher before the shanty. once you get hooked on the flasher it wont be long before you get a shanty too. you'll want to be out on the ice more. the flasher makes things so much more interesting. ice fishing without a sonar is like riding a bike with your eyes shut.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree that the flasher would be my first pick too. Whatever the brand, any flasher is better than no flasher. 

I had the the Shappell 3000 and used it for years before trading up on a Clam flip-over. It held up pretty good over 10 or 12 years of use. It started developing little holes in the materials where it bunches when folded but that was only in the last couple of seasons I used it. Duct tape fixed it. The only reason I got rid of it is I felt I needed more space...much happier with the flip-over now. Don't know anything about the Refuge.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Get an ice shanty. Comfort over Flash. I used to fish without a shack and froze my hands season after season. Many years later, I have issues with cold fingers that take a long time to warm up. If I could only go back in time to kick myself in the @ss!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i went with a flasher last year over the shanty. bought a marcum from mark at a great price. it made a huge impact on catch ratio compared to my friends without it. i recently bought a clam scout from mark this year. i will be toasty warm playing with the fishys. all it took was one time with the flasher and i was hooked to ice fishing. it didnt really matter how cold it was outside. my eyes were locked on those red blipps. i cant wait for the ice to form.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Lightman said:


> Lovinlife - no comment on those particular shanties, but in my experience the frabills are of better build quality than shappells. I've only been in one Shappell but it struck me as flimsy with cheap construction. My buddy who had it now has a frabill and it's much nicer.QUOTE]
> 
> If i am that friend, I will say, the material and zippers on the frabill are definately superior. If I could get a Shappell base and pole set up with the frabill skin, that would be heaven. For as much as the frabills cost, I would like to see less poles and a stronger base. Overall, I preferred my 3000 over my frabill.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ok guys thanks,helped me out alot....


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Lovnlife... I believe your thread has been officially hijacked!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

No biggie. Like hearing everyones comments and advice. Mark, where is that brimfield baitshop ?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Steelhead , its running about $239 plus tax. If I were you I would get a shanty first. No way i'm sitting out there freezing my butt off. Also, if you buy a vex in the summer (used) you can pick them up all day for $150. I bought a FL-8 last year off of a guy on here in the winter I think for $200 and got an extra battery, charge meter and a carrying case ! It works awesome. Imagine jigging at 12 feet and getting nothing, then seeing a blip at 8 foot ! Moved it up 4 foot and WAMMMMM ! They are awesome. I'm always looking for somebody to fish with at Mogadore or Skeeter, give me a hollar !


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It's at the corner of RT18 and RT43..............Mark


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ok thanks,and srry about that,keep in touch,maybe we can meet up sometime.......s.f.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Passed by there yesterday. Seen all the live bait signs but wasnt sure. So your in the old Kreigers Market then. I'll stop in tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Wannabitawerm said:


> Lightman said:
> 
> 
> > Lovinlife - no comment on those particular shanties, but in my experience the frabills are of better build quality than shappells. I've only been in one Shappell but it struck me as flimsy with cheap construction. My buddy who had it now has a frabill and it's much nicer.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

The shanties do not wick water from the outside, all the moisture is generated inside. The light weight cloth on the Shappell DX models are more expensive but 100% better than the plastic S models that have the plastic skin.On a cold day you have 0% of closing the Shappell S models after the moisture freezes on the inside of the plastic skin when it's time to pack up.............Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Lightman, Lisle Moore and his son Justin run the Brimfield store. I don't have any employees and am anchored at the Ravenna store by myself every day....Mark


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, i'm glad to see a baitshop back in brimfield. Many have gone away. Anchor bait and tackel GONE and the great older couple up by the high school. Unfortunatly I heard they passed away years ago. AHHH memories of pedeling the bike up there to buy a dollars worth of 7 cent mister twisters. Kept us catching fish all day. Back when life was simple !


----------

